# New Chief for Oakland PD - This ought to be a fun place to work now....



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2017)

If I'm an Oakland cop and I read this story this morning, and then see a picture of this woman, and then see the *bold* section below, I'm calling in sick and updating my resume and getting the F out of this department.

Yep, totally profiling here, but this woman just looks like the type who cannot wait to make the average cop's life very miserable.

_OAKLAND, Calif. –  Oakland leaders on Wednesday hired an outsider and the first woman to run and reform the city's troubled police department that cycled through three chiefs in as many weeks this summer after several officers were implicated in a sex-abuse scandal with an underage girl.

Mayor Libby Schaaf called Anne Kirkpatrick "the *reform-minded leader* that Oakland has been searching for." She takes over a police force under federal court oversight since 2003 and without a chief for seven months.

*To add:*
_
I missed this little nugget in the story -
_
Chicago hired her six months ago to lead an effort to oversee police reforms. She was a finalist for chief after a video showing an officer fatally shooting a black teenager 16 times led to the superintendent's firing.

Considering the current state of Chicago, this should very well!    
_

Officials hire first female Oakland police chief, vows to mend community ties







To Add Part2 -

If the new Chief is trying to go for a specific "look" and channelling her inner Henrietta Lange, <NCIS>, then I'd be all in!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

"C


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 5, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> "Chief of Police in Chicago six months ago", and Oakland brings her on board as Chief,:whatever:.



She was up for chief, she didn't get it...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep, she's going to be fun to work for.  

Oakland: Libby Schaaf names Anne Kirkpatrick police chief

_Her tough approach to officer discipline upset some in the rank and file. In one high-profile case, Kirkpatrick fired Detective Jay Mehring, who was accused of threatening his wife but later acquitted of criminal charges and reinstated. Mehring sued the chief and the city, and a jury in October 2011 unanimously awarded the officer more than $700,000, including $250,000 in punitive damages against Kirkpatrick.
“She’s vindictive, she’s spiteful,” Attorney Bob Dunn said Wednesday. “The jury believed it, too. She never wanted to be in Spokane. She wanted to be in a bigger venue.”_
_
When asked about some of the controversies during her time in Spokane, Kirkpatrick defended her actions, saying there was serious misconduct in her ranks so she “took a stand for termination.”_


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yep, she's going to be fun to work for.
> 
> Oakland: Libby Schaaf names Anne Kirkpatrick police chief
> 
> ...


The new norm seems to be to punish accusations. Due process is an inconvenient, by-gone technicality.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2017)

Chicago? Glad I don't live in Oakland. I don't see how you can trust anyone affiliated with Chicago's gov't.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 5, 2017)

Waiting to see how the gangs of Oakland throw her a welcome party.......:-"


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> Chicago? Glad I don't live in Oakland. I don't see how you can trust anyone affiliated with Chicago's gov't.


I wouldn't think Oakland would be too far behind, but, that's just my privileged white assumption.

ETA-
On second thought, the leaned* scholars from UC-Berkeley probably do great work in Oakland.

*Pronounced learn-ed.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 5, 2017)

Cops are fucked there. I have a bro / my best friend I grew up with. Is a cop in that area. He says, shit will get worse for that embattled P.D. now, since this person will be coming in.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2017)

Centermass said:


> Waiting to see how the gangs of Oakland throw her a welcome party.......:-"




I have a feeling the gangs of Oakland will enjoy watching her reprimand, discipline or prosecute her officers anytime they try to defend themselves.


----------

